
Ask HN: Ryzen or i7 for Visual Studio C# and JS development? - polskibus
I&#x27;m building my next dev rig and wondering what processor is better for C# &amp; JS development in Visual Studio. I can&#x27;t find any trustworthy benchmarks, only some that relate to C++ compilation. I&#x27;m trying to decide whether to get i7 7700k or Ryzen 7, but don&#x27;t know if Ryzen&#x27;s higher core count will provide faster build speeds in C# compiler and gulp than faster single-core speeds and lower core count in i7. Can anyone share their experience?
======
zoltrain
Gulp runs in node, which runs single core so compilation speed will be
effected by single core speed. I'm not really that familiar with how
"Parallel" msbuild/roselyn is these days in regards to core usage. I'm pretty
sure Roselyn/Visual Studio does some very clever stuff when compiling your
code. I think it keeps a shadow copy of your on disk files and only recompiles
the AST sections it needs too. I remember watching a talk on how Anders
reimagined the .net compiler to approach compilation this way. You should
probably look at other multi-core workloads you might be doing on the dev
machine that would benefit from the increased core count.

~~~
polskibus
Afaik, we're using gulp with some paralellization plugins.

